# Would you date someone who had engaged in bestiality?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Would you date someone who had previously engaged in bestiality?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah I'll pass.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd give it a try. In theory.

Dating her, I mean. Not the other thing.

No pets. Possible exception to tropical fish.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It might not be PC, but I would feel less jealousy if a girl was doing bestiality than having sex with another guy or many past guys.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

^ Why do I have a feeling most men would want to know how hot she is first?

But no. They'd just leave me for someone with more luxuriant wool.

Though, I suppose I could always threaten to eat the competition. Apparently you're not allowed to do that with humans.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If they're not physically injuring the animal, then it's still a grey area consent wise, and I'd prefer not to if they regularly engaged in sexual activity with animals. There's also transmission of diseases from animals to Humans to consider.

If I liked them I'd maybe date them if they just had that fetish though but didn't act on it. I'm not roleplaying anything either.

I think guys wearing cat ears and collars are cute sometimes, but I think it'd put me off if they started acting like a cat during sex.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd rather not evaluate the question.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

No, since there's lack of consent involved, and I don't like to think what other things such a person could be capable of. Even if it's limited to animals...it's still nonconsensual.

ETA, and this reply is coming from somebody who has had fantasies.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dog gonnit! Quit horsing around with these fishy questions!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Depends, how hot was the sheep? I don't like having competition.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow there's weird people here... Isn't there?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's so unbelievably ****ed up.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes with multiple exclamation marks, extreme kinks are hot. The more perverse her mind, the better.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I need to know if this is a 'Deal Breaker' or not before I post ads on some dating sites....

That German Shepherd was a coquettish wh*re!

She wanted it!

She loved it!

She was a literal b*tch!

Is this a rationalization, a defense, a confession, or merely bizarre humor, and attention seeking behavior?

"I've seen horrors... horrors that you've seen. But you have no right to call me a murderer. You have a right to kill me. You have a right to do that... but you have no right to judge me. It's impossible for words to describe what is necessary to those who do not know what horror means. Horror... Horror has a face... and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared. They are truly enemies!

I remember when I was with Special Forces... seems a thousand centuries ago. We went into a camp to inoculate some children. We left the camp after we had inoculated the children for polio, and this old man came running after us and he was crying. He couldn't see. We went back there, and they had come and hacked off every inoculated arm. There they were in a pile. A pile of little arms.

And I remember... I... I... I cried, I wept like some grandmother. I wanted to tear my teeth out; I didn't know what I wanted to do! And I want to remember it. I never want to forget it... I never want to forget. And then I realized... like I was shot... like I was shot with a diamond... a diamond bullet right through my forehead. And I thought, my God... the genius of that! The genius! The will to do that! Perfect, genuine, complete, crystalline, pure.

And then I realized they were stronger than we, because they could stand that these were not monsters, these were men... trained cadres. These men who fought with their hearts, who had families, who had children, who were filled with love... but they had the strength... the strength... to do that. If I had ten divisions of those men, our troubles here would be over very quickly. You have to have men who are moral... and at the same time who are able to utilize their primordial instincts to kill without feeling... without passion... without judgment... without judgment! Because it's judgment that defeats us."


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

PrincessV said:


> Wow there's weird people here... Isn't there?


Yep. Why anyone would even think about that is beyond me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

truant said:


> ^ Why do I have a feeling most men would want to know how hot she is first?


In fairness, it probably wouldn't be the _first_ question...

_"So, there's this girl who had sex with a goat."
"She WHAT?" 
"She had SEX WITH A GOAT."
"Oh. Is she hot?"_

Two questions.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I would be worried about diseases and so forth personally.

More generally, there is a problem with the whole "animals don't consent" thing for bestiality, and that is that they don't _particularly_ consent for being killed and eaten either. I find it hard to do much finger wagging about bestiality while I personally tuck into "Bob's Tesco low quality processed meat sandwich supreme" (really, I have been eating this a lot recently, it's quite something).

The idea of consent for animals is a bit anthropomorphic and we don't seem to apply it to any other scenarios. We don't need a racehorses consent for riding / training them, we don't need a guide dogs consent for forcing it to work for someone (for their entire lives) for literally_ zero pay_ :O, we don't even ask pets if they would like to live with us. I have never seen someone trying to tease out consent from a goldfish as to whether they would like to live their lives in an (often) tiny bowl :b. It is hard for me to be _too_ upset about bestiality in a society which enslaves and eats animals (which I play a part in).

I mean I play a part in the enslavement, not the bestiality. Although....


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

If I found out about it before dating them? Probably not, because I'll take it as grounds to make gigantic assumptions about their character unless I've known them besides that fact. I think that's realistic.

Whereas if I found out while already dating them, I'd at least await details before drawing my conclusions.



PrincessV said:


> Wow there's weird people here... Isn't there?


There's weird people everywhere. And no shortage of them willing to be vocal on the internet.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

> Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> I would be worried about diseases and so forth personally.
> 
> More generally, there is a problem with the whole "animals don't consent" thing for bestiality, and that is that they don't _particularly_ consent for being killed and eaten either. I find it hard to do much finger wagging about bestiality while I personally tuck into "Bob's Tesco low quality processed meat sandwich supreme" (really, I have been eating this a lot recently, it's quite something).
> 
> ...


I'm actually against racehorcing, animal testing on makeup, animal involvement in the circus, things like that. But I basically ask is this necessary. I don't eat too much meat now and mostly fish but in a country like the UK it is pretty bad, since there are other options but I'm a hypocrite in that area and mushroom burgers are good. I also tolerate animal testing for medical research as it's a necessary evil.

Dogs at least have evolved areas of the brain that specifically respond to Humans and they seem to enjoy Human company. That is because people bred them that way though :/ but bit late now lol.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, that is way too ****** up.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

truant said:


> ^ *Why do I have a feeling most men would want to know how hot she is first?*
> 
> But no. They'd just leave me for someone with more luxuriant wool.
> 
> Though, I suppose I could always threaten to eat the competition. Apparently you're not allowed to do that with humans.


Can u blame us, I mean we already know she has an interesting personality...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm actually against racehorcing, animal testing on makeup, animal involvement in the circus, things like that. But I basically ask is this necessary. I don't eat too much meat now and mostly fish but in a country like the UK it is pretty bad, since there are other options but I'm a hypocrite in that area and mushroom burgers are good. I also tolerate animal testing for medical research as it's a necessary evil.
> 
> Dogs at least have evolved areas of the brain that specifically respond to Humans and they seem to enjoy Human company. That is because people bred them that way though :/ but bit late now lol.


I wouldn't eat too much meat were it not for the fact I am on a diet and processed ****ty meat is so cheap and high protein.

Bob's Tesco low quality processed meat sandwich supreme (TM) is a thing of great efficacy though. It is about 26g of protein, 334 calories, has 2 varieties of processed meat (the ultra deluxe has 3 or even 4 depending on if there is cheap turkey in the reduced section) and a bunch of what I assume is horrifyingly mechanically extracted duck flesh. It uses Warburtons bread which is the most likely evil form of sliced bread available. It is also extremely delicious. It is temporary, or so I tell myself.

I probably didn't need to go into this much detail though .

The dog example is an excellent (and interesting) one, actually modifying a species itself (so it likes being around those who want to use it) is kinda horrifying (or awesome depending on your perspective) If one were to be all anthropomorphic about it it's kinda like breeding / genetically modifying a sub group of people who actually _enjoy_ doing work in ****ty conditions 

If they enjoy it, and choose to do it (of their own "free will") that is a good right? How else can we make the moral determination?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

There is no way, not if she was the last female on the face of the earth, not of I had a raging hardon and she was begging me to *** her. The thought of that repulses me. I can't imagine anyone even fantasizing about that much less doing it. And no I wouldn't date her either lol. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No way !, made me think of this nasty girl Whitney Winsconsin...
*
*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No. I wonder what sex with vegetables is called?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> No. I wonder what sex with vegetables is called?


Wholesome fun.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Red October said:


>


Always go with the funniest option.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> No. I wonder what sex with vegetables is called?


jerk in a gherkin.

as for the original post topic..... I don't think so. plus... I have to wonder what the hell made the op even think of this...yeah, like its a common problem that's going to come up..lol

is that legal in the us? here afaik it illegal and you can go to jail for that


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I feel a bit hypocritical judging people about the abuse angle, considering I'm mostly carnivorous myself. But that doesn't mean I approve. Two wrongs don't make a right. Even if one of those wrongs is really, really tasty.



farfegnugen said:


> No. I wonder what sex with vegetables is called?


Sunday afternoon.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Probably not. But If she's rich and attractive then yes. Who am I to judge her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

senkora said:


> I'd rather not evaluate the question.


This.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> I wouldn't eat too much meat were it not for the fact I am on a diet and processed ****ty meat is so cheap and high protein.
> 
> Bob's Tesco low quality processed meat sandwich supreme (TM) is a thing of great efficacy though. It is about 26g of protein, 334 calories, has 2 varieties of processed meat (the ultra deluxe has 3 or even 4 depending on if there is cheap turkey in the reduced section) and a bunch of what I assume is horrifyingly mechanically extracted duck flesh. It uses Warburtons bread which is the most likely evil form of sliced bread available. It is also extremely delicious. It is temporary, or so I tell myself.
> 
> ...


Is that the actual name of the sandwich? Because that's amazing lol. They should just call it that.

Yeah I've thought that about dogs before, it kind of bothers me and I think that's why I'd probably prefer not to own one. I think that's also why I like dogs like Huskies more. I'm more comfortable with cats because they've retained most of the big cat behaviour/personality compared to dogs. Actually I'm not sure if the cat species most domestic cats descend from were ever _that _ big but yeah the 'other felines'

I just realised I said 'racehorsing' in my previous quote when I meant horse racing lol. This is an insult to horse wizards.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I would. Because my self esteem is so low that I would think that's all I deserve.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Is that the actual name of the sandwich? Because that's amazing lol. They should just call it that.
> 
> Yeah I've thought that about dogs before, it kind of bothers me and I think that's why I'd probably prefer not to own one. I think that's also why I like dogs like Huskies more. I'm more comfortable with cats because they've retained most of the big cat behaviour/personality compared to dogs. Actually I'm not sure if the cat species most domestic cats descend from were ever _that _ big but yeah the 'other felines'


Hehe sadly not, its my own creation cobbled together from various Tesco foodular atrocities. I have been eating this **** for almost 2 of every 3 meals for the last couple of weeks, its tasty, but I can only imagine the amount of low quality horsemeat (sorry bearded horse wizard) and foreign child deaths that went into creating its components  (the accusations of child deaths are mainly directed at Warburtons).

I hadn't really considered that with dogs before, most interesting. I had considered the idea of genetically breeding workers that enjoyed horrible conditions though (obviously). Such a notion is not only interesting from a moral perspective (is it a good thing since they are happy?), but it also illustrates the folly of free will (if the midget pit dwelling people _choose_ to work there and enjoy it, and yet that enjoyment is a product of their brains reward systems, that isn't very free now is it?  - and we ofc are currently similarly restricted by our reward systems, so are just as non free, it just isn't obvious to us).

I suppose in both instances does it really matter though? If the creature enjoys its plight (either working in a mine - modified human, or hanging around people - dog) that is a morally good thing right?

If dogs are generally happier than wolves (they seem like they might be, though I haven't hung out with many wolves), is it a good thing we altered them? (forgetting all the nasty stuff re dogs breeds health ).

I am making the oddest posts tonight and I am perfectly sober :S

Sorry :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I'd be worried they'd try to drag me into some kind of sexual weirdness with animals. I mean, it's the kind of thing someone probably wouldn't have done if they weren't into it. Which probably means it's something they're still into. And I'm not. At all.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Wholesome fun.


:haha

(also that chicken was quite attractive before - I can see the attraction)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Hehe sadly not, its my own creation cobbled together from various Tesco foodular atrocities. I have been eating this **** for almost 2 of every 3 meals for the last couple of weeks, its tasty, but I can only imagine the amount of low quality horsemeat (sorry bearded horse wizard) and foreign child deaths that went into creating its components  (the accusations of child deaths are mainly directed at Warburtons).
> 
> I hadn't really considered that with dogs before, most interesting. I had considered the idea of genetically breeding workers that enjoyed horrible conditions though (obviously). Such a notion is not only interesting from a moral perspective (is it a good thing since they are happy?), but it also illustrates the folly of free will (if the midget pit dwelling people _choose_ to work there and enjoy it, and yet that enjoyment is a product of their brains reward systems, that isn't very free now is it?  - and we ofc are currently similarly restricted by our reward systems, so are just as non free, it just isn't obvious to us).
> 
> ...


I don't know really, well morals are always annoying to talk about from an objective standpoint due to the inherent subjectivity, but I tend to mentally shutdown around discussions of people's sense of self being taken from them. Kind of disturbs me in a way that nothing else does. Hearing about people who were in an accident and left with serious brain damage, lobotomies, [spoiler=.]and that ****ing scene from one flew over the cuckoo's nest.[/spoiler]

NOPE™

Also obviously it's because of those sandwiches.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't think I would. I think I'd honestly be too weirded out.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

don said:


> :haha
> 
> (also that chicken was quite attractive before - I can see the attraction)


Very attractive. Them Legs...



Persephone The Dread said:


> NOPE™
> 
> Also obviously it's because of those sandwiches.


Your ™ was much more professional than mine. Yeh, those sandwiches obviously starting to take their toll


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Only if the sex was great. If the sheep didn't have pleasure then it means it was almost an abuse, so I would be turned off.

But I would need to watch the tape to see if the sheep was moaning in ecstasy or howling in pain to find it out.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

... The discussion going on in this thread was a lot more interesting than I expected. :lol


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> it's kinda like breeding / genetically modifying a sub group of people who actually _enjoy_ doing work in ****ty conditions
> 
> If they enjoy it, and choose to do it (of their own "free will") that is a good right? How else can we make the moral determination?





splendidbob said:


> I had considered the idea of genetically breeding workers that enjoyed horrible conditions though (obviously). Such a notion is not only interesting from a moral perspective (is it a good thing since they are happy?


The idea was explored in Brave New World, with people being grown artificially and chemically modified during development to be suited to what their role in society would be; they were also conditioned to feel like they had the best role, and to feel sorry for all the others

eg. the 'alphas' thought it was great to have their intellectual roles and to be challenged in their work etc, but felt bad for the poor dumb 'epsilons'. Meanwhile the epsilons enjoyed their simple lives and duties, and were so glad they weren't stuck with the stressful jobs the alphas had :grin2:

The book is widely seen as dystopian, but really...


everyone's happy
everyone has security of all the things they need in life
100% job satisfaction
free love
free drugs
you could definitely do worse :grin2:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

bestiality is the BEST (huehuehue) sonic and princess elise = my otp 4 life <3333333

but rly.... it depends on the circumstances lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

TheLastShy said:


> Only if the sex was great. If the sheep didn't have pleasure then it means it was almost an abuse, so I would be turned off.
> 
> But I would need to watch the tape to see if the sheep was moaning in ecstasy or howling in pain to find it out.


Maybe it was sheepishly grinning.. ? Oh god, that's offal.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> bestiality is the BEST (huehuehue) sonic and princess elise = my otp 4 life <3333333
> 
> *but rly.... it depends on the circumstances* lol


I'm trying to imagine how this would work.

Like, "I know you had sex with a goat, but I understand that you were feeling vulnerable and had had too much to drink and you and the goat just really connected on a deep spiritual level, and, after all, it had really nice horns, so I guess it's okay".

Or, "I guess when you put it that way, donkey shows really are a kind of performance art."


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

truant said:


> I'm trying to imagine how this would work.
> 
> Like, "I know you had sex with a goat, but I understand that you were feeling vulnerable and had had too much to drink and you and the goat just really connected on a deep spiritual level, and, after all, it had really nice horns, so I guess it's okay".
> 
> Or, "I guess when you put it that way, donkey shows really are a kind of performance art."


Not really sure why I said that it'd depend on the circumstances, but apparently I did, haha.

Guess those circumstances would be "only if the animal was of legal age and provided consent". Seems like I basically forgot that those concepts only apply to humans. LOL. I'm a dumb piece of crap. :')

To clarify - no, I would never date someone who has engaged in bestiality, unless it was consensual, which it, by definition, was most certainly not.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Not really sure why I said that it'd depend on the circumstances, but apparently I did, haha.
> 
> Guess those circumstances would be "only if the animal was of legal age and provided consent". Seems like I basically forgot that those concepts only apply to humans. LOL. I'm a dumb piece of crap. :')
> 
> To clarify - no, I would never date someone who has engaged in bestiality, unless it was consensual, which it, by definition, was most certainly not.


Lol. I'm just giving you a hard time. 

Though I find it amusing this is the most active thread in the relationship forum right now. Not that my posts are helping...


----------



## Chillyy (Sep 20, 2016)

If a person attracted to animals was attracted to _me_, I'd probably be pretty concerned about the implications of that.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

1905


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ haha lol .... oh.... thats actuallya bit disturbing... weirdo artist IMO

anyway what about when farmers jerk off horses to get the semen to inseminate the other female horses so they give birth. ? (eww)

the male didn't consent to Being jerked off .... but then again this all right because it was for farmery business. 

this thread Is hilarious but a very weird topic


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> anyway what about when farmers jerk off horses to get the semen to inseminate the other female horses so they give birth. ? (eww)


Um, I'm not sure that's quite how they do it :lol

Pretty sure they have like.. some kind of fake lady-horse device or something :b


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Red October said:


> Um, I'm not sure that's quite how they do it :lol
> 
> Pretty sure they have like.. some kind of fake lady-horse device or something :b


iv looked it up. its basically they fool the horse with some thing like a flesh light type thing...and collect the stuff that way... but its still basically some method of wanking off a horse. hahah.

and they do it to other animal like pigs and things.... God...glad I'm.not involved in the farmer business.


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I voted no, for reasons that should be painfully obvious.



FlowerLover said:


> Yes.


Damn! You are too kinky for me, lolz. >


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

@iAmCodeMonkey

Aww... That means I can't be with you. You're a monkey and you think it's gross! D:

Although, I mean, we both came from a common ancestor soooo, closely related species-cousinly love?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Overdrive said:


> 1905
> 
> *pic*


i was spinning my mouse around between my thumb and middle finger and seeing this picture made me drop it in horror smh


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I think the problem with this setup is that it grossly simplified society, and ignored individual variation.

It assumes that it is possible for a governing body to fully, perfectly regulate something that obviously is much greater and more complex than itself (why? because governing body is part of the society, the society needs to have other parts that fulfills different roles), which is very problematic. If there is some sort of "super civilization" which decides to create a harmonious society for a creature that they created, that may be possible since the super civilization can be vastly more complex, and it may be possible for them to sustain the "experiment" for a indefinite duration. But for such a society to emerge by itself is impossible.



Red October said:


> The idea was explored in Brave New World, with people being grown artificially and chemically modified during development to be suited to what their role in society would be; they were also conditioned to feel like they had the best role, and to feel sorry for all the others
> 
> eg. the 'alphas' thought it was great to have their intellectual roles and to be challenged in their work etc, but felt bad for the poor dumb 'epsilons'. Meanwhile the epsilons enjoyed their simple lives and duties, and were so glad they weren't stuck with the stressful jobs the alphas had :grin2:
> 
> ...


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

*I don't care who he or she is or what they look like. Bestiality is as scummy and disgusting as it gets.*


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

No eww


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

FlowerLover said:


> Aww... That means I can't be with you. You're a monkey and you think it's gross! D:


Yes, I do. Sorry to dissapoint you, I am more of a masochist. Feel free to be my dom anytime. (I know it can be seen as "un manly", but who the **** cares?) >



FlowerLover said:


> Although, I mean, we both came from a common ancestor soooo, closely related species-cousinly love?


Only when you are legal, lolz. :wink2:


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Her name's @FlowerLover , @iAmCodeMonkey . Animals probably seem pretty vanilla to her. >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

truant said:


> Her name's @*FlowerLover* , @*iAmCodeMonkey* . Animals probably seem pretty vanilla to her. >


lol, funny.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> i was spinning my mouse around between my thumb and middle finger and seeing this picture made me drop it in horror smh


Yeah, it's is, humans are ****ing animals since the dawn of time...


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

@truant  @iAmCodeMonkey Well... Not to toot my own horn or anything, but I'm a vers. When I tell my close friends they kinda freak out because apparently it's "kinky" to want to be on top a lot of the time. I mean, it really depends on the mood I'm in. Sometimes, I like to be completely controlled and put my faith in my partner and other times, I just want to cuff them and watch them struggle.  (Of course, I'm still a virgin, but I know what I like.) Also, in many states I'm legal. 

But in all seriousness, I have been genuinely offered sex a few times and I rejected them. I'm not easy. Nope. Not one bit. You gotta work for it. >

Although, it is super adorable that you think you're kinky because you're a sub. Maybe I should show you what kinky is. (;


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

FlowerLover said:


> Well... Not to toot my own horn or anything


it's a good trick if you can manage it through :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Depends, how hot was the sheep? I don't like having competition.


The sheep was very hot cause it hadn't been sheared yet :rofl its consensual if its wagging its tail right ...LOL this question


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

It's why I don't date Welsh girls, you can never be too careful.


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

haha that was pretty funny @Red October


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

FlowerLover said:


> Although, it is super adorable that you think you're kinky because you're a sub.


Yup, that is just how I roll, babe. >




FlowerLover said:


> Maybe I should show you what kinky is.


I would totally let you.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Sure why not...As long as she promised to never do it again...I like em nasty!

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

@iAmCodeMonkey

Nice poem. Write it yourself? 

Also, I noticed in the title it says 18+. I'm not 18+...

Do I need to punish you for making me break the rules? >


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yup, that is just how I roll, babe. >


Linking a 17 year old to a post with '18+ Viewers Only' in the title? aren't you worried you'll corrupt her innocent mind? :b


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

@Red October

My mind is many things, but innocent isn't one of them. Hehe!

I like you guys. I'm going to add you as a friend. Moneky, I already have you, at some point I'm going to add you, Red.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

FlowerLover said:


> @truant
> @iAmCodeMonkey Well... Not to toot my own horn or anything, but I'm a vers.* When I tell my close friends they kinda freak out because apparently it's "kinky"* to want to be on top a lot of the time. I mean, it really depends on the mood I'm in. Sometimes, I like to be completely controlled and put my faith in my partner and other times, I just want to cuff them and watch them struggle.  (Of course, I'm still a virgin, but I know what I like.) Also, in many states I'm legal.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I have been genuinely offered sex a few times and I rejected them. I'm not easy. Nope. Not one bit. You gotta work for it. >
> ...


meh I dunno, that just seems standard to me lol.

*edit:* lol just noticed your location is goldshire :') amazing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

FlowerLover said:


> Nice poem. Write it yourself?


Yup!



FlowerLover said:


> Do I need to punish you for making me break the rules? >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Red October said:


> Linking a 17 year old to a post with '18+ Viewers Only' in the title? aren't you worried you'll corrupt her innocent mind? :b


No. Her mind is her own to currupt itself if she wants to, lolz. >


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

I don't really talk about my main kink that much. You think you can do better?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

There's this one Youtube video that went viral and it's a girl who talks about why you should have sex with dogs. No joke. 

I checked out some of her other videos too, like one where she talked about having sex with her best friends dog. And another where she has a whole bunch of sex toys lined up. 

Look it up, it's legit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Shameful would have been all up in this thread.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ what a cow. and the big black one aint too .bad either. lol


seriously...the girl looks quite nice actually just hope she's really really really good at washing her hands.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ugh, uke


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^ what a cow. and the big black one aint too .bad either. lol
> 
> seriously...the girl looks quite nice actually just hope she's really really really good at washing her hands.


it doesn't count as bestiality if you use a big pink plastic bag. her hands and soul remain unsoiled.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

If she thinks I measure up to a horse who am I to complain? :twisted



Overdrive said:


> 1905


Lol I'm sure I can't post it but look up "Tako to Ama". The Japanese have been into tentacle porn for a looong time! :lol


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

springbreeze1 said:


> It assumes that it is possible for a governing body to fully, perfectly regulate something that obviously is much greater and more complex than itself (why? because governing body is part of the society, the society needs to have other parts that fulfills different roles), which is very problematic.


Excellent arguement for small government and libertarianism. (Why is this in the beastiality thread???")


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

ShatteredGlass said:


> i was spinning my mouse around between my thumb and middle finger and seeing this picture made me drop it in horror smh


So fingering mice is okay then?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> There's this one Youtube video that went viral and it's a girl who talks about why you should have sex with dogs. No joke.
> 
> I checked out some of her other videos too, like one where she talked about having sex with her best friends dog. And another where she has a whole bunch of sex toys lined up.
> 
> *Look it up, it's legit*.


i did. i really am not sure shes making it up just for reaction. but apparently it looks totally real. it seems that she can get away with this because its in one of the states where bestiality isnt illegal.

basically, i think she is seriously f'ed up. like, not just banging her dog but the dogs of other people that she has known. she has received a ton of hate comments lol.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ actually cops visited her house after discovering her real beastiality video.


----------

